# The Explorer cage in Price drop



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Pet World Direct - Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages

Just put this on in case anyone is interested, they are fantastic cages, we have two :2thumb:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Alright for rats i suppose coz they are so good at climbing but its a bit clinical looking.

Marina


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

It is very similar to the Ferret Nation but with smaller bar spacing. :whistling2:


----------



## reptileandrodentmad86 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Further price drop found*

This is a great cage. I have 1 myself and am thinking about ordering another one, and just found the cage discounted further on this site below:

Explorer Pet Rodent Cage by Liberta with FREE Delivery from 123.00 and other Cages and Housing

Free delivery, they say they can do it within 2 days! I'm going to give them a try. Price is too good to miss!


----------

